# تحويل محركات الديزل للعمل بالغاز الطبيعى



## amabdo59 (1 أغسطس 2007)

الى كل من يهتم بامر السيارات والديزل خاصه 
هل يمكن تحويل محركات الديزل للعمل بالغاز الطبيعى


----------



## ahmed morshidy (1 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
أعلم أنه يمكن يحويل محركات الديزل الى غاز طبيعى الا ان هذه العملية مكلفة
أكثر من تكلفة تحويل سيارات البنزين
وسمعت بان أحد الدكاترة فى جامعة الاسكندرية سيقوم بهذا المشروع فى العام الدراسى الجديد كأحدى مشاريع التخرج , أملا فى ان يقوم بتقليل هذه التكلفة الباهظة
ولا أعرف تفاصيل عن هذا الموضوع أكثر من ذلك
بالتوفيق :14:


----------



## sponsor (2 أغسطس 2007)

التحويل قامت به في شركة بترول خليج السويس لكنه لم يستمر

اعتقد اشتروا من شركة أيطالية المجموعة الخاصة بالتحويل 

ولا أعرف لماذا لم يستمروا


----------



## سعد الكناني (2 أغسطس 2007)

هناك باخرو اعتقد امريكية تنقل النفط من الخليج العربي محركها يعمل بالنفط الخام بعد انيمر بالعديد من المرشحات والمسخنات لتقليل كثافته العالية 
لكن محرك (ديزل ) يعمل بالغاز هذي جديدة وحلوة 
اتمنى ان اعرف كيف يتم التعامل مع الكثافة القليلة للغاز 
نحن في بلدنا قمنا بتحوير المولدات الصغيرة التي تعمل بالبنزين للعمل على الغاز بالرغم من ان العملية تحتاج الى صيانة دورية للمولدة لكن بمجرد التحكم بكمية الغاز يمكن السيطرة ولو جزئيا على المحرك 
عذرا على الاطالبة ولكن الفكرة حلوة وشدتني وارجوا الاطلاع على المزيد من المعلومات منكم يا اخواني شكرااااااااااااااااااا:11:


----------



## ياسر الديب (8 سبتمبر 2007)

اخوتى الافاضل يوجد بعض الملفات الخاصة بعمليات التركيب لمحركات الغاز والديزل كاتربللر من يحتاجها يرسل الى yasserezzat69************* وساقوم بارسالها له فورا ولاتنسونا فى الدعاء


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 سبتمبر 2007)

ياسر الديب قال:


> اخوتى الافاضل يوجد بعض الملفات الخاصة بعمليات التركيب لمحركات الغاز والديزل كاتربللر من يحتاجها يرسل الى yasserezzat69************* وساقوم بارسالها له فورا ولاتنسونا فى الدعاء



اخ ياسر الديب .

تحية طيبة .

ممكن وضع الملفات هنا لتعم الفائدة للجميع وتكسب اجرا ثابتا ان شاء الله .

والتوفيق من الله .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## حسن هادي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء //بالنسبة لمحركات الديزل وحسب علمي المتواضع والبسيط وعملية تحولها للعمل بالغاز الطبيعي نبين النقاط التالية 
1- كما هو معلوم ان المحركات التي تعمل بالديزل ((زيت الغاز ))كما نسميها بالعراق ولدينا كذلك مكائن تعمل بوقود الديزل وكما يسمى محليا بالعراق ((بالاسود)) كمكائن مضخات المياه القديمة هي المحركات تعمل بدون شرارة اي لا توجد شمعات قدح sparking plug وفي المحركات اللتي تعمل بمادة الغاز فانها تعمل بنظام الشرارة الكهربائية 
2- من خلال تجربتي العملية المتواضعة في العراق لاحظت امكانية تحويل محركات سيارات تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي تم تحويلها للعمل بمادة البنزين 
ولاحظت كذلك تحويل مكائن تعمل بالبنزين تم تحويلها للعمل بالغاز وبطرقة بسيطة جدا 

************************************************
اما اذا كانت لكم اخواني اي طرق للتحويل ارجو ارسالها لنا لتعم الفائدة مع التقدير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرأ لك اخي حسن لأستجابتك السريعة وتوضحك للموضوع.

- من خلال تجربتي العملية المتواضعة في العراق لاحظت امكانية تحويل محركات سيارات تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي تم تحويلها للعمل بمادة البنزين
ولاحظت كذلك تحويل مكائن تعمل بالبنزين تم تحويلها للعمل بالغاز وبطرقة بسيطة جدا 

هل لديك اي معلومات تضيفها الى ما ذكرته (الطريقة والألية) حتى ولو كانت بموضوع جديد ومستقل

حيث اننا نفتقد الى هذه المواضيع في قسمنا .

ولك الأجر والثواب .

البغدادي


----------



## حسن هادي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> شكرأ لك اخي حسن لأستجابتك السريعة وتوضحك للموضوع.
> 
> - من خلال تجربتي العملية المتواضعة في العراق لاحظت امكانية تحويل محركات سيارات تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي تم تحويلها للعمل بمادة البنزين
> ولاحظت كذلك تحويل مكائن تعمل بالبنزين تم تحويلها للعمل بالغاز وبطرقة بسيطة جدا
> ...


 
الاخ العزيز المشرف المهندس شكري اما بالنسبة لتحويل محرك السيارة الذي يعمل بالغاز الى مادة البنزين فلا يتطلب الامر الا لامور بسيطة جدا وهي استبدال اسطوانة الغاز في السيارة بخزان للوقود (البنزين) مع ربط مضخة وقود كهربائية (fuel pump) وبالتأكيد رفع الصمامات الكهربائية من مجرى الغاز حيث لا حاجة اليها بعد التحويل *
ثم نجري عملية استبدال منافذ دخول الوقود في محرك السيارة وذلك باستبدال متعلقات دخول مادة الغاز الى اسطوانة المحرك باجزاء دخول مادة البنزين ويمكن في هذه الحالة استخدام المكربن او صمامات الحقن الكهربائية هذه ابسط صورة للتحويل طبعا هناك بعض الامور الاخرى كترتيب عمليات السيطرة الكهربائية وغيرها *
اما بالنسبة لتحويل ماكنة تعمل بالبنزين الى الغاز المسال فنقوم بعكس الخطوات السابقة *وابسط مثال على تحويل هذه المكائن هو المولد الكهربائي البسيط ذات الاسطوانة الواحدة حيث انه لا يحتاج الى صمام تنظيم فقط منظم لادخال الغاز عن طريق الكاربوريتر ويتم السيطرة على سرعة الماكنة من خلال كمية الغاز الداخلة 

***********
تقبلوا مني كل التقدير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي حسن هادي على التوضيح .

ولو كنت اطمح بموضوع جديد مستقل .

كما نعلم ان الأتجاه السائد هو تحويل محركات البانزين الى غاز كونه اقتصاديا ومتوفر ومخلفاته صديقة

للبيئة .

وحبذا لو كان الموضوع بشكل مفصل وواسع .

ومن الله التوفيق .


البغدادي .


----------



## حسن هادي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي حسن هادي على التوضيح .
> 
> ولو كنت اطمح بموضوع جديد مستقل .
> 
> ...


الاخ العزيز //سنقوم ان شاء الله بترتيب موضوع باقرب فرصة بتوفيق الله //

وعذرا للاخ amabdo59 حيث ان طلبه هو تحويل محركات الديزل الى الغاز نرجو ممن تتوفر لديه معلومات حول هذا الموضوع ولو اننا نعتقد ان هذا الامر وحسب اعتقادنا فقط ان الامر لن يكون بسهولة وكما اشرنا بالمشاركات السابقة الى ان نظام الشرارة وطبيعة معدن المكابس والحرارة المتكونة داخل الاسطوانة وغيرها الكثير وان كانت هناك طريقة للتحويل فيا حبذا وله الشكر الجزيل وللاطلاع فقط حتى لا نفقدكم الامل بالتغيير جرت في عام 2000عملية تحويل لباصات الديزل التي تعمل بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة الى محركات تعمل بالبنزين ولكن لم اعرف الطريقة حينها ولا ادري اذا كان التحويل هو باستبدال المحرك كاملا ام باجراء تحوير بسيط عليه //مع كل التقدير


----------



## gmotor (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اعتقد انه من الممكن تحويل المحركات التي تعمل بالبزين الى العمل بالغاز الطبيعي و هدا منتشر عندنا في الجزائر اما المازوت فليست لي معرفة بالامر اول مرة اسمع بهدا.....


----------



## hamadawa (9 سبتمبر 2007)

انا اقوم بتحضير دراسات عليا في جامعة حلوان ( لسه في التمهيدي )
والموضوع الذي تم اختياره مع الدكتور هو تحويل المحركات التي تعمل بالديزل الي غاز طبيعي ودراسة اداؤها ولكني لسه في التمهيدي و ان شاء الله اذا تم البحث علي خير اعدكم بنشره كاملاً وسوف اتابعكم بالاخبار عند البدء العملي بكل ما هو جديد في هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد51111 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Automotive_2 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

من عام 2004 يوجد مشروع تخرج في هندسة المطرية جامعة حلوان قسم هندسة السيارات والجرارات بعنوان 
تحويل محرك الديزل ليعمل بالغاز الطبيعي المضغوط
تحت إشراف د/ سيد عبد ربه قمر (مدير مصنع محركات الديزل التابع للهيئة العربية للتصنيع)
ويوجد نسخة في مكتبة القسم من المشروع لمن يريد ومما جاء بها

توجد 3 طرق لتحويل محركات الديزل للعمل بالغاز الطبيعي

الطريقة الأولى
Dedicated Engine
وتتم بواسطة الشركة المنتجة للمحرك حيث تقوم بتغيير وش السلندر (Cylinder Head ) وتغيير حجم غرفة الحريق بحيث تقلل نسبة الأنضغاط ( Compression Ratio ) لنفس نسبة الأنضغاط المستخدمة في محركات البنزين
وكذلك إزالة الرشاش وتركيب بوجيه مكانه
والسبب في لجوء الشركة المصنعة الى هذا هو توفير إنشاء خط إنتاج جديد لمحركات الغاز الطبيعي في الوقت الذي يمكنها فيه بتعديل بسيط تحويل محرك الديزل ليعمل بالغاز الطبيعي
وواضح أن الغاز الطبيعي سيتم إشعاله بواسطة شمعات إشعال spark plug وقد يتسأل البعض ولما لا يتم إشعال الغاز الطبيعي إشعالاً ذاتياً كما يحدث في وقود الديزل
والجواب إنه يلزم لكي تصل درجة الحرارة داخل غرفة الحريق لدرجة الأشتعال الذاتي أن تجعل نسبة الأنضغاط CR 1 : 37 واحد الى سبعة وثلاثين


----------



## Automotive_2 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

الطريقة الثانية
Dual Fuel
وهذه الطريقة تستخدم الغاز الطبيعي جنباً الى جنب مع الديزل 
حيث يشتعل الديزل الذي يحقن بنسبة قليلة جداً من أجل إشعال الغاز الطبيعي 
والملف التالي به بعض المعلومات عن هذه الطريقة
http://www.energyconversions.com/whitepaperdualfuelengines.pdf


----------



## Automotive_2 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

الطريقة الثالثة
Mono-Fuel Engine

(الطريقة التى أستخدمت من قبل الدكتور سيد قمر وطلبة المشروع سابق الذكر )

وتعتمد هذه الطريقة على عدة مراحل

1- تغيير حجم غرفة الحريق بزيادة حجمها لتقليل ال CR وذلك عن طريق خرط رأس المكبس (Piston) 
2- خرط وش السلندر وتركيب جلبة (Slave) بحيث يتسع المكان الذي كان يحتوي الرشاش لتركيب شمعة إشعال بدلاً منه
3- تركيب وحدة إشعال Ignition System ليتحول المحرك من نظام الأشعال بالضغط لنظام الأشعال بالشرارة
4- تركيب حساس كرنك لتعيين توقيت الأشعال
ولمعرفة تفاصيل الموضوع يمكن الأتصال بالدكتور سيد عبد ربه قمر أو زيارة مكتبة القسم


----------



## familymempire (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*لا داعى*

:5: فعلا لدينا فى الكليه المشروع على اساس التحويل بتكلفه اقل ولكن من المنتظر ارتفاع سعر الغاز ليكون اعلى من البنزين كما حدث فى لندن عشان كده اللى انت ناوى توفره هيصبح تكلفه زياده:5:


----------



## زيزوابونعيم (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## زيزوابونعيم (26 نوفمبر 2007)

اتمنى اضافة اي معلومات عن تحويل محركات البنزين الى غاز وشكرا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (26 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
وإن شاء الله يكمل البحث على خير 
ونعمل بحث في النت على الموضوع 
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

Automotive_2 قال:


> الطريقة الثالثة
> Mono-Fuel Engine
> 
> (الطريقة التى أستخدمت من قبل الدكتور سيد قمر وطلبة المشروع سابق الذكر )
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم لنا .

ولكن الموضوع يفتقد للتفصيل والتوضيح بشكل اوسع لنعطي حقه .

لذا اهيب الأعضاء الكرام بالمشاركة الفاعلة في هذا الموضوع الذي اصبح عصي على الأخرين 

ليصبح في متناول الجميع واكثر فائدة .

البغدادي :55:


----------



## ايمن مصر (17 يوليو 2010)

*عاوزين كتاب مهم*

Life Cycle Assessment of Natural Gas Vehicles


Product Details
Hardcover: 165 pages 
Publisher: Springer; 1 edition (January 15, 2000) 
Language: English 
ISBN-10: 3540672737 
ISBN-13: 978-3540672739 



كتاب قيم فى هذا الموضوع ياريت محب الله ورسوله يجيبه لنا ضرورى


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (19 يوليو 2010)

*تغير ماكينه باخري*

:73:ماهي الماكينه التي تعمل بدلا من ماكينه مرسيدس 366 . 6 سلندر صف واحد


----------



## ساري الليل85 (29 يوليو 2011)

familymempire قال:


> :5: فعلا لدينا فى الكليه المشروع على اساس التحويل بتكلفه اقل ولكن من المنتظر ارتفاع سعر الغاز ليكون اعلى من البنزين كما حدث فى لندن عشان كده اللى انت ناوى توفره هيصبح تكلفه زياده:5:


بس ما تنسى حاجة انو الغاز الطبيعي يمكن استخراجو بتركيب جهاز لجمع الغاز من احواض التخمير (السابتك تانك ) او البيارة في المنزل بيارة المجاري وكذلك في المزارع من مخلفات الحيوانات حيث تولد كمية كبيرة من الغاز ويستخدم هذا النظام الان على نطاق واسع في القرى الهندية الفقيرة


----------



## أحمدعبده العفيفي (5 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز ياسر الديب ارجو وضع الملفات علي المنتدي لتعم الفائدة ولك خالص الدعاء


----------



## م محمد الهمشرى (17 مارس 2013)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير


----------

